# Success with 5 day morula's



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Hi, 
Yesterday we had a 5 day morula transferred from FET. Has anyone experience anything similar with a positive outcome? 
X


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

hoodie congrats on being pupo    i think mine were prob only early blasts and they were transfered late afternoon  at about 4pm  so if i would have gone in earlier they would have been the same as yours  good luck hunni
 susie


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! Good luck for otd x


----------

